# Kitten eating Lego!



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

Our 14 week old kitten is a Devon Rex, and thoroughly into everything - which is very much welcomed, apart from his habit of munching on bits of Lego! 

I'm not so much worried about the Lego itself (the kids don't seem overly bothered either) - it's more the worry that he'll choke himself - as he's going for the tiny bits. I've been trying to limit his time in the same room as the Lego (we shut the room during the day, it's only when the boys are back from school and kitty is in there with us) - but he's very good at sneakily grabbing a bit, then scampering off somewhere quiet to try to eat it. 

Firstly - is this common, or have I just got a Lego-loving cat? Secondly - is it dangerous? So far, I've been managing to get him to spit it out, but I reckon he'd swallow them if he got the chance. Thirdly - anyone know any good storage solutions for small pieces of Lego? The problem is, the boys have soooo many fiddly little pieces!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't allow the cat any access to lego, if he swallows any he could easily choke to death as you wouldn't be able to get it out of his throat quickly. 

Just put it in plastic boxes with lids.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I'd say keep your cat well away, anything small could lodge in their throat and cause lots of problems 

I'd also agree with @Vanessa131 id store it in one of the plastic boxes with either removable lids or lids attached. They're pretty cheap - you can get them from IKEA, and most high street shops that sell house hold things


----------



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

Faye1995 said:


> I'd say keep your cat well away, anything small could lodge in their throat and cause lots of problems
> 
> I'd also agree with @Vanessa131 id store it in one of the plastic boxes with either removable lids or lids attached. They're pretty cheap - you can get them from IKEA, and most high street shops that sell house hold things


Yes, I think I'm going to have to - the challenge will be to get the boys to not spread it all over the floor when they're using it! Groan!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with the others, it could be dangerous if your kitty swallowed a small piece of Lego and it got stuck in his stomach or intestine. He might well require immediate and expensive surgery to remove it.

Perhaps it would be easier, as well as giving you peace of mind if the boys played with their Lego in a room (their bedroom maybe?) where you could shut kitty out of.

Or how about this for a rather radical idea, a bit of lateral thinking LOL, . Buy an XL size folding dog crate and instead of putting the kitty in it when the boys are playing Lego, ask the boys instead to sit inside the cage with all their Lego pieces. They can then close the cage door to keep kitty out!

Knowing kids I reckon your boys would find this idea fun (like having a den!). The big advantage would be they could strew the Lego everywhere in the cage and not have to worry about leaving it unattended. Then pack it all away at bedtime and fold up the cage.

These are the cages :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Folding-Pu...55235&sr=8-14&keywords=folding+dog+crate&th=1


----------



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

chillminx said:


> I agree with the others, it could be dangerous if your kitty swallowed a small piece of Lego and it got stuck in his stomach or intestine. He might well require immediate and expensive surgery to remove it.
> 
> Perhaps it would be easier, as well as giving you peace of mind if the boys played with their Lego in a room (their bedroom maybe?) where you could shut kitty out of.
> 
> ...


Ha ha! I can only imagine my sons' horror at being shut in a cage! Plus I'll wager that our kitten will try to sneak in somehow with them - he's very clever at doing that... Luckily, we've got a little room that we use as a playroom for the boys, and it's easy to shut the door and keep our kitten out - in the meantime, I think I'll have to look into storage solutions...


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

could I suggest a craft type storage box(es) the kind with lots of small compartments ? You should be able to find lots of different types/sizes on Amazon - I've even seen small ones in the DIY section of some of the £ shops !


----------



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

Missysmum2 said:


> could I suggest a craft type storage box(es) the kind with lots of small compartments ? You should be able to find lots of different types/sizes on Amazon - I've even seen small ones in the DIY section of some of the £ shops !


Thanks - that's exactly what I have done - all small bits now safely stashed! Just have to patrol the house now for bits that have gone missing under beds and sofas etc...


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Of course you need to be specially careful with any electronic elements such as battery cells in the bricks , very hazardous and quicly fatal due to internal burns. 
What an unusual cat !


----------



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Of course you need to be specially careful with any electronic elements such as battery cells in the bricks , very hazardous and quicly fatal due to internal burns.
> What an unusual cat !


He certainly is - I'm presuming the appetite for Lego is perhaps a result of him being a kitten!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

LucyB said:


> He certainly is - I'm presuming the appetite for Lego is perhaps a result of him being a kitten!


My cat Polly still tried to eat lego pieces when she was at adult age! My boys grew out of the lego, so problem solved.


----------



## LucyB (Jun 24, 2017)

wind1 said:


> My cat Polly still tried to eat lego pieces when she was at adult age! My boys grew out of the lego, so problem solved.


I think my boys have got a good few years of Lego left in them yet! It wouldn't be so bad if I could get them to understand why dropping it on the floor is no longer an option...!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@LucyB - some cats are prone to a condition called Pica (eating inedible items). I don't think the Devon Rex breed is particularly prone to it though.... AFAIK.

So hopefully your kitty will grow out of it.

https://icatcare.org/advice/problem-behaviour/pica-cats


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

When mine were kittens one ate a piece of ribbon she liked it so much .... trip to the vets but luckily I caught it before it reached her intestines. Seems to be a kitten thing "I like this so I'll try eating it"


----------

